# Snaring hogs.



## blue91wrangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I know this is the section for hunting with dogs, but I couldn't find a better place to post it. I'm looking for any advice on snaring hogs. I've got almost everything ready to start, but any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Where I want to snare, I can't go in with dogs as much as I would love to, and I don't have the money for a good trap. Plus snaring sounds pretty fun. I plan on souring corn, are there other "baits" that may work better than corn? Usually that's all I have used for the trail cam to check out what all I had there. Got a couple big boys and lately there has been an abundance of sows and little ones. I'd like to get atleast one good one to put on the wall but other than that I'm just looking to get meat and get the population down. Thanks in advance.


----------



## benosmose (Apr 7, 2011)

You are gonna catch a deer unless you are using a foot snare.If u do it wont be alive when u get there .I think you have to be next to water for it to be legal not sure though.


----------



## blue91wrangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Even if I have "bait" out that deer won't mess with? We have 10x the number of hogs that we have deer anyway. So I wasn't even concerned with catching a deer. But how do I need to set it up for a leg?


----------



## benosmose (Apr 7, 2011)

I read the rules you cant snare anything but a beaver in ga better just get you some hog panels and build yourself a trap or either hunt them with dogs


----------



## blue91wrangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll take my chances. I can't hunt this property with dogs, not allowed, it's not that I don't want to. I love hunting hogs with dogs, done it enough to be HOOKED! But there are times and places where you have to go to plan B. And I just thought my chances would be better setting about 5-6 snares as opposed to building one trap. And since hogs are a nuisance why would snaring be such a big deal? There are not supposed to be any dogs on the property, period! I'll put deer stops on the snares.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 8, 2011)

why don't you hunt them with a gun or bow.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 8, 2011)

blue91wrangler said:


> *I'll take my chances. *I can't hunt this property with dogs, not allowed, it's not that I don't want to. I love hunting hogs with dogs, done it enough to be HOOKED! But there are times and places where you have to go to plan B. And I just thought my chances would be better setting about 5-6 snares as opposed to building one trap. *And since hogs are a nuisance why would snaring be such a big deal?* There are not supposed to be any dogs on the property, period! I'll put deer stops on the snares.



It's the law abide by it or suffer the consequences...

The law wont cut you any slack for ignorance.


----------



## blue91wrangler (Apr 8, 2011)

Well part of my posting on here was because I was unsure
Of the law. And I am well aware that ignorance is no defense, 
I have a job that deals with the law everyday. And I fully expect
that if I break the law, that I pay the consequences just like everyone
else whether it be hog hunting or deer hunting or speeding. 
But now I know what everyone on here is saying and I will do
some more checking with GW's that I know before I place a snare
in the woods. But thanks Lungbuster for pointing that out to me.


----------



## deadgame (Apr 17, 2011)

Im an adc trapper and i promise ol gw will be mighty Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- about snaring hogs


----------



## blue91wrangler (Apr 17, 2011)

Well deadgame, seems your post was slightly edited, shoot me that message in a pm so I can get the full effect. I'm not trying to start anything, but if you read my last post it said that I was going to do some double checking before ordering any snares, but thanks for your input, it will be taken into consideration.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (May 29, 2011)

but they use snares on hogs gone wild!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 29, 2011)

I assure you you dont have to double check.  The only animal you can legally snare in Ga. is beaver and your snares have to be within 10 Ft. of water.


----------



## blue91wrangler (May 31, 2011)

3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI said:


> but they use snares on hogs gone wild!!!



Yes they do, and it's not harmful to anything that may get caught in it. I mean, he caught a dog in one episode. I'm just glad I didn't think about snaring while I was in college or have the means to afford any of it, cuz we prolly would have snared anything and everything. lol. We skipped class to hunt and fish.


----------



## Heartstarter (May 31, 2011)

I believe there were some changes made recently and it is legal now to snare hogs. This comes from the Georgia Trappers Association.


----------



## larryb (Jun 18, 2011)

*snaring*

I talked with 2 game wardens at the Preadator and Hog show in Perry a couple of weeks ago, and ask that question...his answer was that hogs were not considered a game animal and that you could use snares. With that answer I purchased snares and set them out, and to date have caught 2 hogs. Maybe some more investigation is needed to clarify the answer, but that is what I was told.


----------



## blue91wrangler (Jun 18, 2011)

larryb said:


> I talked with 2 game wardens at the Preadator and Hog show in Perry a couple of weeks ago, and ask that question...his answer was that hogs were not considered a game animal and that you could use snares. With that answer I purchased snares and set them out, and to date have caught 2 hogs. Maybe some more investigation is needed to clarify the answer, but that is what I was told.




That's good enough for me!!!!


----------



## Buck Trax (Jun 18, 2011)

larryb said:


> I talked with 2 game wardens at the Preadator and Hog show in Perry a couple of weeks ago, and ask that question...his answer was that hogs were not considered a game animal and that you could use snares. With that answer I purchased snares and set them out, and to date have caught 2 hogs. Maybe some more investigation is needed to clarify the answer, but that is what I was told.


I heard about this incident. Unfortunately, the game warden you talked to doesn't know the trapping laws well enough. It doesn't matter if a hog is a game animal or not. Coyotes aren't a game animal either and it's still illegal to snare them. Snares can only be set within 10 ft. of water in GA and they must be set for beaver only. Take that to the bank.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 18, 2011)

Buck Trax said:


> I heard about this incident. Unfortunately, the game warden you talked to doesn't know the trapping laws well enough. It doesn't matter if a hog is a game animal or not. Coyotes aren't a game animal either and it's still illegal to snare them. Snares can only be set within 10 ft. of water in GA and they must be set for beaver only. Take that to the bank.



X2! i dissagree and think you should be able to snare cyotes and/or hogs, but you cannot.  At least legally!


----------



## Forest Grump (Jun 19, 2011)

Snares move into the area of cruelty, even if you check them every day; plus, as said above, you are too likely to catch a non-target animal & cripple it. That is why they are outlawed. Just save a little up & build you a trap; like they said, cattle panels & T-posts are cheap, especially when you figure what gas is gonna cost you to check it every day. Look in the trapping forum right above this one, you'll find examples, advice, whatever you require. A bigger trap also allows you to catch more than one at a time, solving your problem quicker without educating the hogs that you mean them harm.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 19, 2011)

larryb said:


> I talked with 2 game wardens at the Preadator and Hog show in Perry a couple of weeks ago, and ask that question...his answer was that hogs were not considered a game animal and that you could use snares. With that answer I purchased snares and set them out, and to date have caught 2 hogs. Maybe some more investigation is needed to clarify the answer, but that is what I was told.



Can you point this out to me in the hunting regs?


----------



## willy57 (Jun 21, 2011)

Some laws r made to be broke, to many on the books now, gov telling us how to live our lives i say do what a mans got to do besides it aint breakin the law till u get caught


----------



## blue91wrangler (Jun 21, 2011)

willy57 said:


> Some laws r made to be broke, to many on the books now, gov telling us how to live our lives i say do what a mans got to do besides it aint breakin the law till u get caught




 I think I'll sit back and watch this for a little bit before I put my 2 cents in. LOL.


----------



## larryb (Jun 29, 2011)

*snaring*

well, I guess I got bad information from the gentlemen (game wardens) at the Perry Show.  I will pull my snares. Again I'm sorry if I mislead anyone, I was repeating what was told to me by 2 DNR wardens, but as stated above maybe they just don't know the laws.


----------

